# The Obvious/Oblivious Thread - Part 2



## Risible (May 20, 2009)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> say something obvious about the previous poster.



Here's the link to Part 1.

Here's the final post in part 1:



Grandi Floras said:


> Obviously likes cheeky/cheezy grins.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2009)

Is a busy mod.


----------



## Tanuki (May 20, 2009)

Is located in the wrong place!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2009)

Is to be found somewehere behind the briar thickets...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 21, 2009)

Has wolfy ways about him.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 21, 2009)

Is endowed with great spirit.


----------



## Tanuki (May 22, 2009)

Has a War of the Worlds avatar!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

Seems to hide in hidden places.


----------



## steely (May 22, 2009)

Likes quality in a man.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2009)

can be a ray of light


----------



## Adamantoise (May 23, 2009)

Joined 2 years,11 months before me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2009)

Should be someone's knight in shinning armour.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2009)

Isn't as sick as I am.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 25, 2009)

States that he is sicker than me......


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2009)

has a good number of posts in this thread already which is part 2!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2009)

Is 4 posts shy from the 5-digit gang as I post this.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2009)

Also types POSTS a lot.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2009)

Doesn't know that I, as a serial poster, am allowed to post about posts - heck, I could even go postal about posts if I wanted to. Even a post won't stop me from posting posts about posts.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 26, 2009)

Just proved Grandis' point...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2009)

She noticed that the above poster posted a post about serial posting posts anytime that he wants because as a serial poster he is allowed to do so and he posted a reply posting this posted point.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 27, 2009)

Has a signature consisting of four lines...and a cool picture.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2009)

Really seems to love his sigpic


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2009)

Seems to notice how other's like there sigpics.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2009)

Has a post number ending in double digits at the time I'm posting this... *confuzzled*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2009)

Seems to be confused and puzzled at the same time.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2009)

Seems to get confused sometimes to but covers it up with witty remarks.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 29, 2009)

Is apt at detecting the wit of others. (Too obvious?  )


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2009)

Calls Captain Obvious, sometimes.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2009)

Is always a quick wit here and is fun to follow on the boards.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2009)

Likes to follow me on the boards...

Hello, Captain Obvious! How's the weather?


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 30, 2009)

Self professed serial poster


----------



## Adamantoise (May 30, 2009)

Joined Dimensions Forums a month after me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2009)

Likes to see who joined the forum near the time he did.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2009)

Can recieve messages via YIM.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2009)

Is also a YIM participant.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2009)

Am obviously and once again, following myself here again.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 2, 2009)

Is a very good quiz hostress!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

likes Grandi's quiz


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

Likes to check in and see what I am doing from time to time here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

happens to be around here at the same time as me... as I post this.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2009)

Seems to always follow me here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2009)

Seems to follow myself after being followed by someone that follows me after I follow myself.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2009)

is just ahead of me. twice.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2009)

I ususally just a set behind me most times.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2009)

As in the past, following myself once again...... shy.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2009)

followed herself once again


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

is a sheep in wolf's clothing


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2009)

has a beautiful belly


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

Likes beautiful bellies it seems.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2009)

is around at the same time as I am.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2009)

Was around an hour or so after me.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2009)

Followed me with a minute's gap


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 9, 2009)

Posted exactly eight and half hours after Grandi!


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 10, 2009)

^Has a new Anima Aeon Avatar from Final Fantasy X


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 10, 2009)

Recognises certain videogame characters...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2009)

Is now using a very odd avatar image.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Has never Played Final Fantasy X


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 11, 2009)

He's got five rep cans-I counted them myself...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

has seven of those cans, which means he makes people happy simply by logging in


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> ^ Has never Played Final Fantasy X



As a matter of fact, I have it in my collection.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

Makes me happy to see him here each day.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 12, 2009)

^HAS played Final Fantasy X ^___^


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2009)

Understands that I have indeed played final fantacy. 
In fact I have several of them, 
even some old ones for the old Nintendo game system.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2009)

has some Nintendo game systems...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2009)

Reads most of my posts and replys here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

Alas, once again, I am following myself.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2009)

has her own back, so to speak...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2009)

Am obviously following someone else that has a great sense of humor for a change .


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2009)

Here I go, following myself again........


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2009)

Following myself since yesterday.......


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 16, 2009)

May develope dizziness from following herself so often.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Didn't change his sigpic for quite some time.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2009)

He and another fine gentleman have finally followed me after I followed myself twice again.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2009)

Following myself once again.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 18, 2009)

Follows herself lots... and is often followed by me ^_^


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2009)

Follows me after I follow him after I follow myself sometimes........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2009)

Has quite some followers - even herself.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2009)

Follows me after I follow myself after another person follows me after I follow myself following myself again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2009)

Has several forms of the word "follow" following each other in her latest post here...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 21, 2009)

Is, admittedly, at the wrong place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Is somewhere - but won't tell us.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2009)

Isn't sure where the above person came from because they won't tell us.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Is 400 posts shy from her 8,888th post.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2009)

Has been counting my posts.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2009)

some of her posts count more than one


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2009)

I love reading his posts because he replys about the posts that I posted the day before and keeps this thread interesting.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2009)

loves reading my posts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2009)

He is so nice, and always makes himself interesting to follow here on the threads.


----------



## steely (Jun 25, 2009)

Has been a long time since I followed her. :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

has been away from home for some time


----------



## steely (Jun 26, 2009)

Makes accurate observations. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2009)

Is wonderfully back with us here now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2009)

never has a post go unnoticed


----------



## steely (Jun 26, 2009)

Ditto.......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2009)

Such a nice face to see here and communicate with too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2009)

S i i i i i gh....... Once again, I am following myself here because noone followed me since yesterday.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 29, 2009)

^Followed herself again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2009)

managed to follow Grandi before she had to follow herself another time...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally followed another person that followed me after I followed myself yesterday.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

Obviously following myself once again........:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

followed herself quite often, lately...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2009)

Follows me quite often lately after following myself quite often lately......:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2009)

might doubt this could be a coincidence...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2009)

Coincidently questions my doubts here sometimes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2009)

Permaently asks questions in another thread...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2009)

Notices that I ask a lot of questions in more threads than just this one.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2009)

Oviously following myself again as I have done so many times in the past here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

was faster than me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2009)

He was here after I was yesterday because I was faster than him..... again....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2009)

Enjoys frisking other persons more than frisking herself


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

has spoken the obvious in this thread a number of times.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

Obviously has noticed the many obviously, obvious posts that Timberwolf has posted in this thread and a number of other threads here in the forum.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

knows me quite well!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

Obviously undestands that I understand a few things about him.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

Understands me .. well kinda.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

Is obviously too kind to notice that I only understand what he wants me too here..... :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

is quick with her posts!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2009)

Is oviously pretty quick with his replys here too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

Is quicker than the above person, even replying the next day. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Is quick witted. And quick, too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2009)

Is also as quick as quick can me like me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

every once in a while she manages to confuse me - especially when I'm tired.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 7, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> every once in a while she manages to confuse me - especially when I'm tired.



Is tired... :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

claims to be dumber than driftwood..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2009)

Is thankfully NOT dumber than driftwood.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

doesn't enjoy frisking herself


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 8, 2009)

is nice to post with .. when i get the chance to post with him, obviously


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

is also nice to post with - when he's there...


----------



## steely (Jul 8, 2009)

Beverage expert!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2009)

is at home...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2009)

Is at home but here too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

follows me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2009)

Followed me after I followed him yesterday because we follow eachother here a lot.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Is once again in front of me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2009)

Keeps following me lately......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2009)

followed me to be in front of me again - could it be she surrounded me?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2009)

He followed me again because he isn't sure whether I surrounded him or not....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2009)

Following myself, once again.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2009)

might follow me again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2009)

Knows that I follow him all of the time......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2009)

Knows that I follow me all of the time because I am me here.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2009)

Following myself once again..... :-(


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Followed me three times in a row before I was able to follow her again.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2009)

Finally followed me after I was here two days ago.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2009)

noticed that it sometimes takes me some time to find her trail


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 20, 2009)

^has way more posts then anyone else on dims^


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2009)

Hasn't been here in awhile...... Welcome back T-Bear!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

gave another poster a warm welcome after him being away


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2009)

Notices that I am happy to see another poster back on this thread after being away for awhile.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 22, 2009)

^is rather Frisky~^


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

got frisked


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2009)

Obviously notices many things that go on here at Dims......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2009)

apparently didn't want to follow herself again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2009)

Followed me because I didn't wanna.......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2009)

Followed myself, even if I still didn't wanna.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

followed herself because I hadn't been around


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2009)

Missed following me but finally did.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

followed me to be followed by me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2009)

Followed me today after I followed him here yesterday after he followed me the other day.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

Followed myself again....... :-(


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Isn't too happy about following herself again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2009)

Obviously got here after I did today and followed me again after following myself again.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 2, 2009)

Followed myself again and waiting for Timberwolf to get here and follow me again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Is apparently waiting for me to follow her...


----------



## Chef (Aug 4, 2009)

Obviously...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2009)

How's that related to me? :blink:

Chef obviously forgot about the rules of this game...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2009)

Followed Chef and realized that Chef forgot how to reply to this thread......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2009)

seems to be glad not to be following herself


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 5, 2009)

Realized that I do indeed prefer someone else to follow me in most cases.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2009)

followed me (gladly?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2009)

Is a friendly follower and I am happy that he follows me as often as he does.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2009)

Obviously following myself once again.........


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

How does one follow oneself???


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh .... nevermind :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2009)

Obviously wasn't aware how to follow one's self until he actually did......


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2009)

obviously was fooled by my sillyness.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

can be quite silly, at times...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2009)

Knows when someone is silly or not.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

apparently noticed that it takes one to know one...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2009)

Is more than likely right on all counts.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2009)

Once again, following myself without someone doing it for me.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 12, 2009)

Will realise upon reading this that I am following her.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2009)

Followed me quite unexpectantly....... 

Welcome there Adamantoise.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2009)

Obviously following myself once again since yesterday. :-(


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm... I knew there had something been missing...

Once again had to follow herself...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2009)

Obviously followed me just after I followed myself today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Joyfully followed me shortly after I followed her today...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2009)

Followed timberwolf after he followed me yesterday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2009)

has a follower she follows herself


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2009)

He is obviously a great follower of a greater follower that always follows herself.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2009)

Ratz, obviously following myself once again......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2009)

seems to be a little confused, due to her following herself again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2009)

Follows me after I was comfused, it is a good thing, keeps me focussed.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2009)

Followed myself since yesterday.... this it becomming a habit.... :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2009)

managed to make me laugh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2009)

He obviously laughs at me when I post silly things.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2009)

sometimes posts silly things...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2009)

Notices that I sometimes post silly things, but obviously likes reading them or he wouldn't know that they are silly.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2009)

Obviously following myself once again..... :-(


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Apparently is the only person besides me who visits this thread on a regular base.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2009)

Is obviously right on that count.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2009)

Am obviously following myself once again..... dang it.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 30, 2009)

Used a frown emote in her last post in this thread.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2009)

Obviously notices how I post my replies in this thread, and obviously followed me after I was here today....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2009)

Is obviously following myself again.


----------

